# Feeding a European mantis



## breezes127 (Aug 22, 2005)

I have very hungry mantis, he has eaten today 4 pin head crickets, 2 mealworms, 2 adult crickets, should I feed him any more? :?:


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2005)

No. Feed him a couple crickets or a cricket and a mealworm every other day. I feed mine one cricket every other day.


----------



## Peekaboo (Aug 23, 2005)

Some mantids will eat till they literally burst, so be careful not to overfeed. If the mantid's abdomen looks full, no need to feed it anymore.

As Rick said, it's generally a good idea to feed every other day. Keep track of how much you feed the mantid and when. After awhile, you'll get a good idea of what it takes to fill your mantid up.


----------

